# Robin went for a RUN this morning!



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I was taking him for a WALK, when all of a sudden he decided the nice warm apartment was preferable to the snow and cold. He got free of his harness and ker-powed back to the house! Well, he got his exercise!


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

At least he know exactly where home is!


----------

